# Blastocyst transfers



## jabber (May 16, 2009)

Hi there

I am new to this site, and wondered whether anyone has any (good hopefully!) experience of Blastocyst transfers?

We are on our 4th fresh cycle of IVF. Had EC yesterday, got 19 eggs,and told this morning we have 14 embryo's. Our consultant suggested trying Blastocyst as we seem to get a good number of embryos, so we are waiting til Monday morning to see how the embryos are dividing. So ET will be either Monday or Wednesday.

Would love to hear from anyone!

Jabber x


----------



## reggierob (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Jabber,

I’m just at the end of my first IVF cycle, I also got 19 eggs. Only 9 fertilized but i was told its still great and that we should try for blasts which we decided to do. They put 2 back as they weren’t top grading for blasts and I got a BFP this week. The idea is if they make it to blasts they have picked the strongest of the embryo’s. In my case the 2 strongest embryos at day 3 were not the 2 strongest at day 5.

Having said that only 4 made it to blast and the 2 that didn’t get put back in weren’t good enough to freeze so it was a case of all eggs in one basket. Be prepared for a significant drop off rate.

Good luck with everything!!

Reggierob


----------



## jabber (May 16, 2009)

Hi Reggierob

Thanks for your reply, its great to hear a positive response. How lucky are you getting a BFP first attempt at IVF?!

Let's hope the 19 eggs is a good omen! Will keep you posted.

Best of luck to you,
Jabber x


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi 

Just wanted to wish you luck  

Our first fresh IVF we got 13 eggs and 8 fertilised, four made it to blast and the best two were put back, we got a BFP too, but sadly due to other reasons this didn't stay. But I think going to blast is a great idea as it really does show the strong ones, and give you the best possible chance of sucsess.

D xx


----------



## butterfly275 (May 14, 2009)

Hi,
I am new to FF too.  We are on our 2nd ICSI cycle and had a day three blast transfer.  Due to test next Thurs/Fri if all goes well.  I started to bleed the day before testing last time.  They would only transfer 1 embryo due to OHSS.  I produced 27 eggs, 21 fertilised and 5 were frozen.  The embryo was 10 cells this time and last time only 8.  Fingers crossed this time will work. 

Sending you lots of love and best wishes and everything crossed. 
Love
Butterfly275 x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello  

I had two expanding blasts put back and now have 7mth old twins     this was my 6th go all other goes apart from two frozen were with 2/3 day embies  

Good luck


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Jabber,

It definitely sounds like you have plenty of embies to be able to take you to a blastocyst transfer. This is definitely worth going for if you especially have enough number of embies at a similar development stage on day 3. As this helps in choosing the leading embies to transfer on day 5. Our recent cycle was the first one where we had blasts transferred for the first time.

Good luck, let us know how it goes.

Roses xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

jabber, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

What a fab crop of embies you have!
The reasonong behind blastocysts is that they are slightly furhter on developmental wise than a day 2 or 3 embryo. Some embryos look perfectly healthy at day 2 or 3 but then go on the stop dividing and (theorectically) only the strongest and best go on to blastocysts. Most clinics will quote a much higher success rate with blast transfers (my clinic quoted a 75% pregnancy rate with them - bear in mind there is a big difference between pregnancy and live birth as the HFEA shows statistics though). 
The biggest downside is, if you don't have many embryos to start with, taking them to blastocyst stage is a huge risk as you may be left with none to transfer - at first that sounds a bit like a blessing in disguise as you might think that they would have stopped inside you and you'd get a BFN and it saves you the disapointment of that but, actually nobody really knows if embryos that stop in the lab culture might have done ok back where nature intended so it's a bit of a double edged sword. 
With 14 embryos though you have an excellent chance of not only getting some to blast but of having a few to freeze too so it's all good news.   

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

And a couple of polls about blastocysts you might be interetsed in checking out:

*Sucess With Blastocysts ~*  CLICK HERE

*Blastocysts - Did you get a BFP? ~* CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## jabber (May 16, 2009)

Hi to all who've replied!

It's great to get some positive feedback. I got the call from the clinic this morning (day 3), and we still have 14 embryo's, 4 of which are "good" and either 6,7 or 8 cell, and another 5 which are all 5 cells or more. So we are going for Blast on wednesday!! (It's nerve-wracking isn't it!)

Please keep everything crossed and I will let you know how we get on.

love Jabber x


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Excellent news Jabber!!

All the best for ET and a BFP!!    

xxxx


----------



## butterfly275 (May 14, 2009)

Wow!  That fab.
Wishing you all the luck in the world.
Take care
Butterfly       x


----------



## jabber (May 16, 2009)

Hello all

Had my ET this morning and now have 2 expanded blasts inside me!! It was such a relief to get to the clinic and discover we had some to transfer - it would've been a disaster to end up with nothing after all the drugs and emotions of the last few weeks. It's a little disappointing not to have anything to freeze - out of our 14 embies only 3 made it to blast and the one they didn't transfer wasn't good enough to freeze - but hopefully we won't need a back-up! 

It was interesting because out of the 2 leaders on day 3, only 1 went to blast as did one that wasn't so strong on day 3. So lets hope going for blast transfer turns out to be just what we need.

I am now planning on chilling out as much as possible til my test on June 1st,(wish I could sleep til then!) and letting DH run around after me (or as much as I can milk it!!). 

Thanks for all your good wishes and I will let you know the result
Best wishes and good luck to you all
Jabber
xxxxxx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey Jabber

Congratulations on being PUPO   its sounds very promising with two blasts I wish you all the luck. You have been trying for so long, I have been trying for half that time and feel I am going crazy so cant imagine how you feel.

The 2ww is really tough so I   it goes quickly for you and you get that BFP  

D x x


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

*Jabber*, great news!!! No need to be disapointed though for not getting any to freeze as the majority of those who get to the blast stage don`t and only a small percentage get to freeze. Plus, this way you can be 100% sure that the leading ones were put back!! 



Roses xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Congratulations on being PUPO Jabber! Why don't you pop over to the 2ww boards and join the rest of the PUPO gang in knicker checking and symptom spotting! 

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

Loads of  for you. Do keep us updated on this thread. 

C~x


----------

